# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Lotaria Amerikane 2013, mbyllen të shtunën aplikimet

## shigjeta

*Lotaria Amerikane 2013, mbyllen të shtunën aplikimet*

Vetëm dy ditë kohë në dispozicion kanë mbetur për të bërë aplikimin e Lotarisë Amerikane 2013. Sipas afatit të vendosur nga autoritetet amerikane, aplikimet për lotarinë e vitit 2013 duhet të dërgohen elektronikisht, deri më 5 nëntor 2011. Aplikimet me letër nuk pranohen, sikurse edhe ato që do të dërgohen pas datës 5 nëntor, që është dita e fundit e regjistrimit. Për të kryer regjistrimin, aplikantët duhet të plotësojnë elektronikisht formularin e aplikimit të lotarisë në http://www.dvlottery.state.gov. Ambasada amerikane sqaron se nuk ka asnjë tarifë për tu regjistruar pёr lotarinë. Tarifa e vizës paguhet ditën e intervistës në konsullatë vetëm nga ata që do të rezultojnë të përzgjedhur. Lidhur me aplikimet, Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit bën të ditur se do të pranojë vetëm formularët elektronikë që plotësohen nëpërmjet faqes së internetit. Në qoftë se është marrë më shumë se një aplikim për një individ, atëherë të gjitha regjistrimet në emër të këtij individi do të skualifikohen, pavarësisht se kush e ka dërguar aplikimin. Ndërkaq, pasi regjistrimi të jetë kryer me sukses, aplikantëve do tu paraqitet një faqe konfirmimi që përmban emrin tuaj dhe një numër unik konfirmimi. Ju duhet ta printoni këtë faqe konfirmimi dhe sigurohuni që ta ruani numrin tuaj të konfirmimit. Duke filluar nga data 1 maj 2012, ju do të keni mundësi të kontrolloni statusin e DV-2013 të aplikimit tuaj në internet http://www.dvlottery.state.gov, te Kontrolli i Statusit tё Regjistrimit (Entry Status Check), duke vendosur numrin e konfirmimit tuaj dhe informacionin tuaj personal, - sqarohet në udhëzimin për Lotarinë Amerikane 2013. Më tej, në të përcaktohet se Entry Status Check do të jetë e vetmja mënyrë për tju informuar nëse jeni përzgjedhur për lotarinë DV-2013. Nëse jeni përzgjedhur, Entry Status Check do tju japë instruksione sesi të procedoni më tej me aplikimin tuaj dhe po nëpërmjet Entry Status Check do të njoftoheni për takimin tuaj për intervistën e vizës emigruese në ambasadë, ndaj është shumë e rëndësishme të ruani numrin e konfirmimit tuaj. Departamenti i Shtetit të Shteteve të Bashkuara nuk mundet tju ripajisë me numrin tuaj të konfirmimit, në rast se ai humbet. Bazuar në alokimet e vizave në dispozicion të çdo rajoni dhe vendi, në mёnyrё tё rastësishme kompjuteri do të zgjedhë individë nga regjistrimet e kualifikuara. Të gjithë të regjistruarve për vizën e shumëllojshmërisë (DV-2013) do tu duhet të hyjnë në faqen e internetit të E-DV-së tek Kontrolli i Statusit të Regjistrimit, duke përdorur numrin e konfirmimit tё ruajtur nga regjistrimi online i DV-2013-ёs, për të mësuar nëse regjistrimi i tyre është përzgjedhur në lotari. Kontrolli i Statusit të Regjistrimit do të vihet në dispozicion duke filluar nga 1 maji 2012 në faqen e internetit të E-DV-së në www.dvlottery.state.gov. Të përzgjedhurit do të drejtohen për tek faqja konfirmuese që do tu japë udhëzime të mëtejshme, duke përfshirë edhe informacion për pagesat lidhur me emigracionin në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Kontrolli i Statusit të Regjistrimit do të jetë i vetmi mjet, me të cilin aplikantët do të njoftohen për përzgjedhjen e tyre për Programin e Vizave tё Shumёllojshmёrisё DV-2013. Departamenti i Shtetit nuk do të postojë letra njoftimi. Të përzgjedhurit rastësisht nuk do të njoftohen me e-mail. Individët që nuk janë përzgjedhur do të njoftohen në internet nëpёrmjet Kontrollit të Statusit të tё Regjistruarve. Ambasadat dhe konsullatat amerikane nuk do të mundёsojnë një listë të të përzgjedhurve. Bashkëshort-ët/et e të përzgjedhurve dhe fëmijët e pamartuar nën moshën 21 vjeç mund të aplikojnë për vizë për të shoqëruar ose për tu bashkuar më vonë me aplikantin kryesor. Vizat për DV-2013 do të lëshohen nga data 1 tetor 2012 deri më 30 shtator 2013.

Në qoftë se është marrë më shumë se një aplikim për një individ, atëherë të gjitha regjistrimet në emër të këtij individi do të skualifikohen, pavarësisht se kush e ka dërguar aplikimin.

Rregullat për aplikim të vlefshëm

Ata që dëshirojnë të aplikojnë duhet të kenë parasysh këto rregulla:

Aplikanti duhet të regjistrohet vetëm një herë në vit.

Aplikanti (kryesor) duhet të përfshijë bashkëshortin/en dhe fëmijët nën 21 vjeç në aplikim, përfshirë fëmijët e adoptuar, fëmijët e bashkëshortit/es nga martesa të mëparshme (thjeshtërit) dhe fëmijë të cilët mund të mos jetojnë aktualisht me të. Nuk ju kërkohet të përfshini fëmijët të cilët nё momentin e regjistrimit tuaj pёr lotari janë shtetas amerikanë apo rezidentë të përhershëm ligjorë.

Për tu kualifikuar pёr lotarinё nёpёrmjet arsimit, aplikanti kryesor duhet të ketë kryer shkollën e mesme me kohë të plotë. Edukimi me korrespondencë, pa shkëputje nga puna ose natën, edhe ai 5-vjeçar, nuk ёshtë i mjaftueshëm për kualifikim.

Nëse në momentin e intervistës në seksionin konsullor rezulton se aplikanti kryesor është

regjistruar më shumë se një herë (brenda një viti) ose nuk ka përfshirë një person nën varësinë e tij, aplikanti do të skualifikohet, edhe nëse ai është përzgjedhur për lotarinë dhe/ose ka paguar tarifën e intervistës.

Pas regjistrimit me sukses pёr lotarinё në ekranin e kompjuterit duhet të shfaqet një numër konfirmimi i aplikimit (Application Confirmation Number).

Numri i konfirmimit duhet ruajtur tё paktёn deri nё qershor 2013! Numri i

konfirmimit është e vetmja mënyrё për të parë nëse aplikanti (dhe familja e tij) ёshtё përzgjedhur.

Nëse aplikanti përzgjidhet, kjo është e vetmja mënyrë për të parë se kur është planifikuar data e tij e intervistës.

Nëse aplikanti humbet numrin e konfirmimit, nuk ka asnjё mёnyrё pёr ta rigjetur atё

nёpёrmjet seksionit konsullor apo Departamentit tё Shtetit, ndaj duhet ruajtur. Asnjë fitues nuk do të njoftohet nëpërmjet postës apo e-mailit.

Arsimi që kërkohet për tu kualifikuar

Bazuar në kërkesat për arsimin, i cili duhet të jetë i barabartë me arsimin e shkollës së mesme në Amerikë (4 vjet, me kohë të plotë), shqiptarët që nuk e kanë mbaruar arsimin e shkollës së mesme me kohё tё plotё nuk do të kualifikohen për programin e vizave të shumëllojshmërisë (Lotarisë). Dëftesat e pjekurisë së arsimit me kohë të shkurtuar - pa shkëputje nga puna, shkolla e mbrëmjes, apo me korrespondencë, përfshirë edhe arsimin 5-vjeçar apo programe me afat më të gjatë (me kohë të shkurtuar  pa shkëputje nga puna, shkolla e mbrëmjes, apo me korrespondencë), nuk kualifikohen për programin lotarisë. Gjithashtu, dëftesat e arsimit profesional 3-vjeçar nuk kualifikohen për programin e lotarisë. Edhe nëse ju e keni kryer shkollën e mesme pjesërisht me kohë të shkurtuar dhe pjesërisht me kohë të plotë, përsëri kjo dëftesë nuk ju kualifikon për programin e vizës së shumëllojshmërisë.

_MAPO_

----------


## BOKE

*Lotaria amerikane, 819 dollarë intervista për vizën* 

Ambasada amerikane në Tiranë specifikon procedurat që do të ndiqen për ndarjen e vizave të *Lotarisë Amerikane 2012*, si dhe dokumentet që duhet të paraqiten ditën e intervistës. Për këtë të fundit, çdo person i përzgjedhur do të duhet të paguajë një shumë prej 819 dollarësh, në mënyrë që të procedohet më tej edhe me vizën e Lotarisë, në rast se ai do t’i plotësojë të gjitha kushtet e kërkuara. “Ju do tё kryeni pagesёn nё ditёn e intervistёs tek arkёtari i Seksionit Konsullor. Pagesa kryhet vetёm me para nё dorё tek arkёtari i Konsullatёs nё dollarё amerikanё ose lekё dhe është e pakthyeshme. Ju duhet tё paguani nё total $819 pёr çdo person ose ekuivalentin nё lekё, pavarёsisht nga mosha, tek arkёtari i Seksionit Konsullor. Shuma prej $819 pёrbёhet nga: pagesa e Vizёs Speciale tё Shumёllojshmёrisё, e cila ёshtё $440 pёr person, pagesa pёr njё vizё emigruese ёshtё $305 dhe $74 ёshtё pagesa shtesё)”, - sqarohet në njoftimin e Ambasadës. Në të theksohet se kёto tarifa janё subjekt i njё ndryshimi tё mundshёm nё kohё, ndaj informacioni mё i pёrditёsuar pёr pagesёn mund të gjendet nё: http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/types/types_1263.html. Përpos pagesës së intervistës, aplikantët e përzgjedhur do të paguajnë edhe tarifën e ekzaminimit mjekësor e cila kryhet nga njё nga doktorёt e autorizuar nga Seksioni Konsullor i Ambasadёs Amerikane në Tiranё. Ambasada sqaron se pёrpara intervistёs pёr vizё, tё gjithё aplikantёt duhet t’i nёnshtrohen vizitёs mjekёsore. “Aplikanti ёshtё pёrgjegjёs pёr tё caktuar datёn e takimit me doktorёt e shpallur nё listёn e udhёzimeve mjekёsore. Aplikanti ёshtё gjithashtu pёrgjegjёs pёr pagesёn e tarifёs sё ekzaminimit nga mjekёt. Njё ekzaminim mjekёsor kёrkohet edhe pёr çdo fёmijё shoqёrues. Ju duhet tё keni me vete fletёn e datёs sё takimit ditёn e vizitёs mjekёsore. Mos e dёrgoni ekzaminimin mjekёsor nё Seksionin Konsullor pёrpara intervistёs, pёrveç rasteve kur ju ёshtë komunikuar ndryshe. Ju duhet ta sillni zarfin e ekzaminimit mjekёsor tё pahapur nё Seksionin Konsullor ditёn e intervistёs. Mos e sillni grafinё e Rrezeve X nё Seksionin Konsullor. Udhëzime të mëtejshme për grafinë do ju jepen ditën e intervistës. Formularin e vizitёs mjekёsore mund ta gjeni nё: http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigra...39.html”, - saktësohet në materialin e Ambasadës Amerikane. Në të theksohet se është shumë e rëndësishme që aplikantët të mbajnë parasysh se atyre nuk mund t’u jepet paraprakisht asnjë lloj garancie lidhur me lëshimin e vizës. Këtë vendim, sipas Ambasadës, mund ta marrë vetëm oficeri konsullor, pasi të ketë shqyrtuar të gjithë aplikimin tuaj zyrtar dhe t’ju ketë intervistuar personalisht. Ndaj, Ambasda amerkiane këshillon aplikantët që të mos bëjnë përgatitje përfundimtare udhëtimi për t’u larguar nga vendi, siç mund të jenë shitja e pasurisë, apo dhe lënia e punës, derisa të jetë lëshuar viza. Pas intervistёs me oficerin konsullor, nёse dosja e aplikantit ёshtё e plotё dhe ai kualifikohet, do tё lёshohet viza e cila dёrgohet sё bashku me paketёn e vizёs me anё tё shёrbimit postar Albanian Courier Service nё qytetin e tij tё banimit nё Shqipёri. Zarfi i vulosur nga Ambasada qё ka paketёn e vizёs nuk duhet të hapet. Viza emigruese është në përgjithësi e vlefshme deri në gjashtë muaj nga dita e lëshimit të saj, dhe çdo fitues duhet të udhëtojë dhe të aplikojë për të hyrë në Shtetet e Bashkuara pёrpara se ajo tё skadojё. Personat e zgjedhur për programin e Lotarisë DV-2012 kanë të drejtë të aplikojnë për lëshimin e vizave vetëm gjatë vitit fiskal 2012, nga 1 tetori 2011 deri më 30 shtator 2012. Aplikantët duhet të pajisen me vizën e tyre ose të përshtatin statusin deri para fundit të vitit fiskal. Nuk përfitojnë asnjë shtyrje të lotarisë për vitin e ardhshëm personat që janë përzgjedhur, por që nuk janë pajisur me vizë deri më 30 shtator 2012 (fundi i vitit fiskal).

Pagesa 

819 dollarë ose ekuivalenti i saj nё lekё është pagesa totale e intervistës pёr çdo person.

Shuma prej 819 dollarë pёrbёhet nga: pagesa e Vizёs Speciale tё Shumёllojshmёrisё, e cila ёshtё 440 dollarë pёr person; pagesa pёr njё vizё emigruese që ёshtё 305 dollarë dhe 74 dollarë ёshtё pagesa shtesё. 

Data e takimit pёr tё pёrzgjedhurit e vitit 2012

Tё pёrzgjedhurit e Programit tё Vizёs tё Shumёllojshmёrisё DV-2012 do tё informohen pёr datёn e tyre tё intervistёs pёr vizё vetëm duke vendosur numrin e tyre tё konfirmimit, mbiemrin, dhe vitin e lindjes nё Kontrollin e Statusit tё tё Pёrzgjedhurit (Entrant Status Check) që gjendet në faqen e internetit të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit Byrosë së Çështjeve Konsullore “Aplikimi Elektronik për Vizat e Shumëllojshmërisë”. Ambasada kёshillon aplikantët që ta kontrollojnë shpesh “Kontrollin e Statusit tё tё Pёrzgjedhurit” pёr tё mёsuar rreth caktimit tё datёs tё intervistёs pёr vizё. Kjo ёshtё e vetmja mёnyrё njoftimi pёr datёn e takimit pёr vizё, pasi nuk do të ketë njoftim me postё, dhe shpeshherё as njoftim nёpёrmjet e-mailit. 

Dokumentacioni i kёrkuar nga secili aplikant i Vizёs sё Shumёllojshmёrisё

Pasi ju tё jeni kontaktuar nga Qendra Konsullore Kentucky (KÇ) me datёn e takimit pёr intervistё, ju duhet tё pёrgatisni dokumentet e mёposhtme, tё cilat do t’i merrni me vete ditёn e intervistёs nё Seksionin Konsullor tё Ambasadёs Amerikane në Tiranë.

1. Dëftesa e Pjekurisë e shkollës së mesme dhe njё fotokopje tё saj; dhe nëse aplikohet, diploma e shkollës së lartë dhe njё fotokopje.

2. Certifikata e lindjes: një certifikatë lindje për secilin aplikant. Certifikata duhet tё lexojё certifikatё lindje, jo certifikatё personale (p.sh. certifikata me 6 gjuhё lexon certifikatё lindje). Certifikata e lindjes duhet tё jetё lёshuar nga shteti ku ka lindur aplikanti. Nuk do tё pranohet certifikata shqiptare e lindjes pёr aplikantёt qё nuk kanё lindur nё Shqipёri.

3. Certifikata e martesës: një certifikatë martese për secilin aplikant (nёse jeni i/e martuar).

4. Vendim i gjykatës për divorcin apo certifikatë vdekje: Nëse keni qenё tё martuar mё parё, përfshini prova të përfundimit të të gjitha martesave të mëparshme, qoftё pёr shkak tё vdekjes apo tё divorcit (si p.sh. certifikatë vdekje të bashkëshortit/es, vendimi përfundimtar i divorcit, etj.).

5. Vërtetim nga Ministria e Drejtësisë: një vërtetim nga Ministria e Drejtësisë (dëshmi penaliteti) për të gjithë aplikantët mbi moshën 16 vjeç. Në rastet kur keni përdorur më shumë se një emër apo mbiemër, vërtetimi duhet t’i përfshijë të gjithë emrat dhe/apo mbiemrat e përdorur, pёrfshirё mbiemrin e vajzёrisё.

Shënim: Personat qё janё dёnuar pёr njё vepёr penale duhet tё paraqesin vendimin e gjykatёs dhe dёshmi penaliteti tё Ministrisё sё Drejtёsisё tё pёrkthyer e noterizuar, ku tё tregohet dёnimi, pavarёsisht faktit nёse personi ёshtё falur, ka fituar amnistinё, apo ёshtё rehabilituar.

6. Vërtetim nga gjykata e rrethit dhe prokuroria e rrethit: një vërtetim nga gjykata e rrethit dhe një nga prokuroria e rrethit ku keni jetuar 6 muajt e fundit, për të gjithë aplikantët mbi moshën 16 vjeç. Në rastet kur keni përdorur me shumë se një emër apo mbiemër vërtetimi duhet t’i pёrfshijë të gjithë emrat dhe/apo mbiemrat e përdorur, pёrfshirё mbiemrin e vajzёrisё.

7. Vërtetim nga policia e një vendi të huaj: një vërtetim nga policia e një vendi të huaj për personat mbi moshën 16 vjeç, të përkthyer dhe noterizuar në anglisht, në rastet kur jetoni aktualisht dhe keni më shumë se 6 muaj në atë vend, ose në rastet kur keni jetuar më parë më shumë se një vit. Për më tepër informacion, vizitoni faqen e internetit (në anglisht) http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigra...95.html#police.

8. Vërtetim ushtarak: një vërtetim nga zyra e Rekrutim-Mobilizimit të Ushtrisë për të gjithë aplikantët meshkuj mbi moshën 18 vjeç.

9. Dokumente të tjera gjyqësore: Vendime tё gjyqit nё lidhje me ndryshimin e emrit/mbiemrit, moshёs, birёsimit, apo rasteve tё ngjashme, duhen dorёzuar ditёn e intervistёs.

10. Përkthimi: Nuk ka nevojë për përkthim e noterizim të dokumenteve në gjuhën shqipe të lëshuara nga autoritetet shqiptare.Vetëm dokumentet që nuk janë në gjuhën shqipe ose angleze duhet të përkthehen në anglisht dhe të noterizohen. Pёrjashtim bёjnё vendimet gjyqёsore tё cilat duhen pёrkthyer. Të gjitha dokumentet duhet të jenë marrë nga zyrat përkatëse jo më parë se një vit nga data e intervistës.

11. Fotografia: Pavarёsisht nga mosha, tё gjithё aplikantёt e vizave emigruese pёr nё SHBA, duhet tё paraqesin njё fotografi me ngjyra, tё papёrpunuar me programe kompjuterike, me pёrmasa 5 cm x 5 cm, me sfond tё bardhё. Fotografia duhet tё ketё njё pamje frontale, me kokёn nё qendёr tё fotografisё. Fytyra duhet tё mbulojё 50% tё fotografisё. Për më shumë detaje shikoni: http://travel.state.gov/visa/temp/info/info_1287.html. Në qoftë se kërkesat nuk plotësohen, fotografia nuk do të pranohet. Fotografia duhet tё jetё bёrё gjatё 6 muajve tё fundit.

12. Prova të mbështetjes financiare: Formulari I-134 (Affidavit of Support) - një garanci financiare origjinale (jo fotokopje as me e-mail) shoqëruar me fotokopje të pasaportës amerikane të sponsorit apo fotokopje të kartës së rezidentit të përhershëm të ligjshëm, taksat e vitit të fundit, formularët Ë2 të vitit të fundit për të gjitha punët dhe vërtetim punësimi të lëshuar kohët e fundit, ose një transkript apo kopje të taksave të marrë nga IRS ëëë.irs.gov. Ky dokument nuk duhet tё jetё mё i vjetёr se 12 muaj kur tё paraqitet nё ditёn e intervistёs. Nёse sponsori ёshtё i martuar, edhe bashkёshortja e tij duhet tё dorёzojё Formularin I-134 tё firmosur (origjinal, jo fotokopje, as me email) shoqëruar me fotokopje të pasaportës amerikane të sponsorit apo fotokopje të kartës së rezidentit të përhershëm të ligjshëm. Për më shumë informacion lexoni në internet: 
http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigra...info_3197.html. Formulari I-134 gjendet në internet në adresën: http://www.uscis.gov/.

Mapo

----------


## Fisnikku87

Kam nje pyete,

une kam aplikuar ne kete lotari i vetem.
Sikur te me bie pozitive.
por me vone jam fejuar,mund te e marr gruan time , apo si shkon puna.

Dmth ajo nuk eshte e perfshire ne aplikim pasi me vone kemi lidh fejesen.

Pres pergjigje.
falemiderit

----------


## JacobGold

> Kam nje pyete,
> 
> une kam aplikuar ne kete lotari i vetem.
> Sikur te me bie pozitive.
> por me vone jam fejuar,mund te e marr gruan time , apo si shkon puna.
> 
> Dmth ajo nuk eshte e perfshire ne aplikim pasi me vone kemi lidh fejesen.
> 
> Pres pergjigje.
> falemiderit


Di qe vite me pare kjo ishte e lejushme, nuk e di a jane nderruar ligjet!

----------


## Qyfyre

sa paskan shku cmimet

----------


## iktuus

Sot eshte data 21/03/2012 nese dua te aplikoj per llotarin amerikane, kur duhet ta bej dhe cfare dokumentash kerkohen????

----------


## loneeagle

> Sot eshte data 21/03/2012 nese dua te aplikoj per llotarin amerikane, kur duhet ta bej dhe cfare dokumentash kerkohen????


Aplikimet fillojne perseri ne tetor 2012. Pergjigjet per aplikimin qe u  be ne tetor 2011 dalin ne maj 2012

----------


## Fisnikku87

> Di qe vite me pare kjo ishte e lejushme, nuk e di a jane nderruar ligjet!



po mendoj sikur te me bie , a kam mundesi te e marr me vete te fejuaren time.

Din dikush me sakt per kete

----------


## ^SHIU^

> po mendoj sikur te me bie , a kam mundesi te e marr me vete te fejuaren time.
> 
> Din dikush me sakt per kete



E merr per sa kohe ke bere celebrimet perpara pergjigjes se dyte. Mbas pergjigjes se dyte nuk e di. Megjithate nqs je martuar pas pergjigjes se pare pergatitu se mund te bejne ca pyetje per te pare nese je martuar seriozisht apo mos eshte ndonje pazar per letra.

----------


## iktuus

> Aplikimet fillojne perseri ne tetor 2012. Pergjigjet per aplikimin qe u  be ne tetor 2011 dalin ne maj 2012


_Flm per informacionin, por a ka mundesi ta zgjerosh me shume. Praktikisht dua te di se cfare dokumentash nevojiten. P.sh une jetoj ne It, cfare duhet te beje
Nese pas aplikimit perzgjidhesh   duhet medoemos  te kesh nje person  ne Amerik qe te mbeshtet  apo jo? Duhet te dish anglisht patjeter apo jo?_

----------


## loneeagle

> _Flm per informacionin, por a ka mundesi ta zgjerosh me shume. Praktikisht dua te di se cfare dokumentash nevojiten. P.sh une jetoj ne It, cfare duhet te beje
> Nese pas aplikimit perzgjidhesh   duhet medoemos  te kesh nje person  ne Amerik qe te mbeshtet  apo jo? Duhet te dish anglisht patjeter apo jo?_


Anglishtja eshte plus por jo domosdoshme. Po te duhet nje njeri ne amerike sepse do te kerkohet nje garanci per ate qe do te presi ty kur te vish ne amerike

1. ploteson formularin ketu https://www.dvlottery.state.gov/ESC/ 
tani eshte mbyllur por zakonisht cdo vit hapet ne tetor edhe zgjat 1 muaj

ne formularin qe do te plotesosh jane thjesht  info personale. te duhet nje foto dixhitale speciale nese nuk e ke mund ta rregullojne ata ne web por do paguash $30-40 fee.

kerkohet qe te kesh mbaruar shkollen e mesme patjeter edhe te kesh rekord te paster

2. Ne maj zakonisht dalin fituesit per raundin e pare. Fituesit njoftohen vetem me poste jo me email ose telefonate.


3. nese shpallesh fitues ne raundin e pare ateher ata te kerkojne disa dokumenta qe ti plotesosh edhe ti postosh mbrapsht. gjithcka eshte ne aglisht edhe te duhet nje perkthyes gjithashtu cdo dokument duhet noterizuar. per dokumentat qe kerkohen nuk jam e sigurt

4. mbas 4 muaj te dergojne dokumentat fituese per raundin e dyte (95% chance nese je aprovuar ne roundin e pare). ne keto dokumenta ke daten e intervistes edhe daten per vizit tek mjeku. mjeku eshte i aprovuar nga ambasada edhe kontrollojne per std, hiv, tb te bejne edhe x-ray (do kryesh pagese tek mjeku ndryshon cdo vit e di qe eshte shume e larte)

5. shkon ne ambasade per interviste ne interviste te kerkohen shume dokumenta origjinale. diploma, rekordi nga ministria e mbrojtjes, garanci per ate qe do te presi, rekorde financiare etc. Ata te dergojne nje list per te gjitha dokumentat edhe duhet qe ti kesh te gjitha dokumentat ndryshe nuk ta japin vizen.
ka pas raste qe i kane pas gjithe dokumentat edhe ambasada nuk ia ka dhene vizen deri sa ka bere verifikime vete. (ketu paguan nje shume tjeter me duket rreth $600.00 per individ. nese ti e humb vizen kjo shume nuk kthehet me.

6. nese aprovohesh ne daten  e intervistes ateher ata te mbajne passports i vendosin vizen edhe ti kthejne mbas 2 ditesh

7. pasi merr passporten me vizen ateher udheton drejt usa por ka nje afat viza qe merr duhet te udhetosh brenda atij afati

8. kur arrin ne amerik kalon ne customs atje behet regjistrimi edhe zakonisht zgjat max. 1 muaj te vjen greencard me poste. ( ne adresen e atij/asaj qe do te presi ose atij/asaj qe te ka bere garanci

9. shkon edhe regjistrohesh ne zyren social ne shteti/qytetin ku jeton per ss#

nese ndodhedh ne nje vend te huaj ilegal nuk duhet ti japesh ate adrese ose ti tregoesh qe ke jetuar atje skualifikohesh automatikisht nese ke qene ne vend te huaj ilegal.


ne keto qe kam vendosur  i kemi bere para 16 vjetve ndoshta ka ndryshuar pak tani por se besoj se ka ndryshuar shume.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Une spo muj e fitoj llotarine kosovare qetu brenda le ma ata amerikane qe eshte me mijra km larg  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Kam nje pyete,
> 
> une kam aplikuar ne kete lotari i vetem.
> Sikur te me bie pozitive.
> por me vone jam fejuar,mund te e marr gruan time , apo si shkon puna.
> 
> Dmth ajo nuk eshte e perfshire ne aplikim pasi me vone kemi lidh fejesen.
> 
> Pres pergjigje.
> falemiderit


Nese je beqar kur ben aplikimin edhe pasi aprovohesh per raundin e pare fejohesh ateher kur te dergosh dokumentat mbrapsht duhet te besh dokumenta edhe per te fejuaren ose gruan. Nese fejohesh pasi i ke derguar dokumentat mbrapsht ateher jo nuk mund ta vendosesh dot te fejuaren ose gruan.

----------


## loneeagle

> Une spo muj e fitoj llotarine kosovare qetu brenda le ma ata amerikane qe eshte me mijra km larg


ahaha  keshtu ankohem edhe une per jackpot etc. por duhet ta luash qe te fitosh lol

----------


## Lexuesi_

> ahaha  keshtu ankohem edhe une per jackpot etc. por duhet ta luash qe te fitosh lol




Po ta dergoj nje foto teme te dhanat e mija personale edhe mbushma aplikacionin nashta po i bi fukarallakut shkelem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fisnikku87

A ka ndokush nga keto ne forum qe ka fituar lotarin vitin e fundit.
Te na informoj me ne detaje, per rrugen se si shkon kjo ..
po ashtu  dhe pervojat  (veshtiresit,sfidat) e muajit te pare qe ka qendruar ne USA.

----------


## loneeagle

> Po ta dergoj nje foto teme te dhanat e mija personale edhe mbushma aplikacionin nashta po i bi fukarallakut shkelem


lol patjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fisnikku87

Pershendetje,

desha tu pyes a kane dal rezultatet e selektimit per Amerik.
Dhe se per kete viti qe aplikuam , ka vetem nje here selektimi, apo edhe ne tetor .

Tung.

----------


## Anushja

Ju lutem nje pergjigje per pyetjen e fisnikut.

----------


## Peniel

> Pershendetje,
> 
> desha tu pyes a kane dal rezultatet e selektimit per Amerik.
> Dhe se per kete viti qe aplikuam , ka vetem nje here selektimi, apo edhe ne tetor .
> 
> Tung.





> Ju lutem nje pergjigje per pyetjen e fisnikut.



Përgjigjet e llotarisë amerikane dërgohen nëpërmjet postës elektronike, e-mail-it. Këtë do t'ua kenë thënë në momentin e aplikimit.


Kalofshi mirë.

----------

